# Table Top Made From Stump



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can any 2Coolers give me some advice on treating a stump and a cut stump for making it into a table? Or anybody want to help out, ha ha!

I recently had a tree removed and had them save a stump and a cut away.

I am thinking about doing something similar to the pictures below.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what kind of tree?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> what kind of tree?


Silver Maple!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It will take some time to dry so it can be worked, I think it should be sealed up or it's going to split. 

I have a few big chunks of silver maple and it's beautiful. Mine sat outside and at some point moisture got on it and it started to spalt, looked really good but then it started getting very soft. Now when I use any of it, it has to be stabilized in some way.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There's a thread somewhere on TTMB regarding a herbicide to use on the stump which will make it easy to remove. Takes about a year but much better than waiting on mother nature to take it's toll which takes about 5 years. Based upon my experience anyhoo......lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Right on about the moisture. I moved it into my garage and placed the glass top on it to see what it may look like. I left it on there and look at the moisture that collected.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cool idea*

That will make a cool table, I really like the log with the cookie on top. Cracks shouldn't make a difference on the logs just adds character. But, there is a 80% possibility the cookies are going to crack badly enough they are not worth using. I not sure about this case but the general rule of thumb for air dried lumber is 1 year per inch of thickness for curing. I have some 3-4" thick oak slabs that have been in the barn for 2 years that arenâ€™t ready to work.

FB


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Might be able to soak it in PEG (Polyethylene Glycol) and help speed up the process.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I have found that end grain wood tends to dry out a lot faster. At the end of the day though with pieces of wood that thick it is never going to dry to "furniture grade". Checking is going to happen some. When it gets to equilibrium that will be good enough for what you want to do with it. That piece looks thick enough but make sure you sticker it and keep pressure on it!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

What about burying the stump to cure? I did this on a cypress stump once and it didn't crack.


----------

